

Meet The Future Of CES Reporting: The Double Robotics Telepresence Robot - answerly
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/10/meet-the-future-of-ces-reporting-the-double-robotics-telepresence-robot/

======
dmor
Will never have to attend CES again!

